# Trying to use a video camera as webcam with ichat



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Instead of using the built-in iSight camera, I wanna connect my digital video camera and use it with iChat and AIM. That way I have more freedom of mobility, since the iSight is a fixed camera pointed at just me.

It's a Sony Handicam Digital8 and can connect with either Firewire or USB.

I tried testing it out by just plugging it in, and when I went to turn on webcam it still used the iSight camera and ignored the video camera.


----------

